# Help starting Lizardmen army



## Ardboe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey everyone this my forst post on these forums so go easy!This really is an awsome site by the way!:grin: 

I finally decided to start a Warhammer fantasy army and after a lot (and I mean A LOT!!) of deliberation i chose Lizardmen..what can I say I like dinosaurs..besides in every other GW game I play Im always human so i thought hey why not mix it up a little!

Anyway I went out and bought a boxset of skinks now having them fully painted Im looking to expand, obviously Im going to go out and buy the new codex (Are they out in the shops yet?), so any advice you have on what to buy next would be great thanks! 

Ardboe


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

A lizardman army is nothing without a big frog! ( wwhat are those called again? )


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slann =).

But seriously, the first things you need to think about when building your army are how you want to play. For a Warhammer first timer, I think you will be able to get a fair few good games with a lot of Saurus. In a 1000pt Army, don't go with any of the Rare Choices - get used to the Core Mechanics.

Choices I'd make are a couple of blocks of Saurus Warriors (while they're Fresh out, I'd get the Temple Guard, as even Harder Saurus Warriors are better in larger games, but for now, count them as normal Saurus), a Scar Veteran (the Temple Guard Veteran will either fit with the Temple Guard, or provides a suitably powerful character if you field it in later games), and 3 Kroxigor.

Gives you a hard hitting Fear Causing unit, that can take on any Heavy Cavalry/Monstrous Units than another enemy throws at you, if they don't have any of that, then you've got 9 Strength 7 attacks hitting into the enemy ranks.

Give your Scar Veteran a Great Weapon, and have a Spear armed Saurus unit, and a Hand Weapon/Shield armed unit.

Gives you a tough, quite forgiving army, by the looks of the new Army Book - which should come out in the new year. (About 5 hours for me - whoop!)


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

oh thanks lol, well later on If you are up to it, it might be fun to make an entire army revolving around skinks! those guys are the funest!


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

The big frogs are called Slann, and they're fun, but of generally high point cost, certainly not required. 

The new army book isn't due out until early February, along with several new release models. I wouldn't invest too heavily in anything until that comes out. Just pick up a battalion, you can always use more skinks, and 2 saurus units and a cold one units are useful in almost any build. I'd hold off on an HQ unit till you get your hands on a new book. Unless your a wicked fast painter, a battalion should keep you occupied in the meantime.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Choices I'd make are a couple of blocks of Saurus Warriors (while they're Fresh out, I'd get the Temple Guard, as even Harder Saurus Warriors are better in larger games, but for now, count them as normal Saurus), a Scar Veteran (the Temple Guard Veteran will either fit with the Temple Guard, or provides a suitably powerful character if you field it in later games), and 3 Kroxigor.


Be aware that Temple Guard and Kroxigor are the new models coming out in February, as some of the less scrupulous dealers will try and unload old inventory on you. The old Kroxigor are fine, just don't pay full price. I'd steer clear of the old Temple Guard though, since it's possible that the new book will give them options not available on the old metals.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you can't really go wrong with the battalion as this will give you a great selection of core units, and some heavy hitting cavalry. none of the models in the battalion are going to be changed, although a new battalion will come out that has some templeguard instead of some of the other models, you can easily pick those up when they hit the shelves or get the new battleforce as well i you are building a 2000pt + army may be worth having both


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

jigplums said:


> ... hit the shelves or get the new battleforce as well i you are building a 2000pt + army may be worth having both


Lizardmen are getting an army box?


----------

